# i have a quest about a certain name brand



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

i wanna know if starfire name brand paint is good?its an acryllic enamel paint..it says trinity 1945 on the gallon...i wanna know info on this paint


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

8 views and no info i guess no one has ever heard of this paint brand


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

IF IT DOESNT SAY: DUPONT, PPG, HOUSE OF COLOR, OR GLASSERIT, THEN ITS CRAP.


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 28 2011, 01:06 PM~20440706
> *IF IT DOESNT SAY: DUPONT, PPG, HOUSE OF COLOR, OR GLASSERIT, THEN ITS CRAP.
> *


o ok homy cause i found it on ebay and its 71 buks for the complete kit lol :wow:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Apr 28 2011, 12:09 PM~20440723
> *o ok homy cause i found it on ebay and its 71 buks for the complete kit lol :wow:
> *


 :wow: 

A GOOD GALLON OF CLEAR IS LIKE $300 BY ITSELF.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

AND FAWK EBAY!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 28 2011, 01:24 PM~20440818
> *:wow:
> 
> A GOOD GALLON OF CLEAR IS LIKE $300 BY ITSELF.
> *


 :wow: dammm u don't got homie discount where u at? :happysad:


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 28 2011, 01:25 PM~20440821
> *AND FAWK EBAY!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

paintforcars.com thats the website that sells it direct. looks like it would be decent stuff for a decent paint job. i ordered a complete kit. primer, color, and clear. should be here saturday. so i can let you know how it turns out.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 28 2011, 01:18 PM~20441196
> *:wow: dammm u don't got homie discount where u at? :happysad:
> *


:yes: I DIDNT SAY THATS WHAT I PAY FOR IT! I SAID "A GOOD CLEAR IS $300" :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 28 2011, 02:06 PM~20440706
> *IF IT DOESNT SAY: DUPONT, PPG, HOUSE OF COLOR, OR GLASSERIT, THEN ITS CRAP.
> *


I spray sikkens all day,and I know it's better than at least 3 of those listed


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

and i spray sherwin and have never had one problem with it... shit i make the acme finishline clear lay out so wet people wouldnt believe it was a 75$ clear kit hahahahah


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jumper_@Apr 28 2011, 03:43 PM~20441767
> *paintforcars.com thats the website that sells it direct. looks like it would be decent stuff for a decent paint job. i ordered a complete kit. primer, color, and clear. should be here saturday. so i can let you know how it turns out.
> *


lol sounds like the website off ebay th paint i found yea dawg let m know how it comes out


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

are you planning to spray a car?,,,i wouldnt use acrylic,,,use urethane, kustom shop has good deals if your trying to order paint,,,if not,,then go to your local auto paint store and use the inexpensive product,,,


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 28 2011, 10:04 PM~20444986
> *are you planning to spray a car?,,,i wouldnt use acrylic,,,use urethane, kustom shop has good deals if your trying to order paint,,,if not,,then go to your local auto paint store and use the inexpensive product,,,
> *


yea im trying to spray my regal i found a color i really aint seen on a car but i just aint never heard of that name brand


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

its not bad i have used it. i used the single stage and it is nice here is the pics before buff it only cost me 80 bucks to paint the car well 120 with primer and tape and sand paper
























like i said single stage un buffed... its really not bad for a cheap paint. just gotta watch it some colors are off.. like this was supposed to be candy apple red but came out more like a torch red


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Apr 29 2011, 09:28 AM~20447317
> *its not bad i have used it. i used the single stage and it is nice here is the pics before buff it only cost me 80 bucks to paint the car well 120 with primer and tape and sand paper
> 
> 
> ...


looks good i found an aqua metallic pearl that really caught my eye
here is the link to it its a nice color well i think it is
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Aqua-Pearl-...emZ300462223612


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

very very nice color.. i would just make sure it is base coat clear coat.. single stage metallic is a mother fucker


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Apr 29 2011, 03:03 PM~20449093
> *very very nice color.. i would just make sure it is base coat clear coat.. single stage metallic is a mother fucker
> *


how can i tell what it is im new to paint and shit :wow:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Apr 29 2011, 04:03 PM~20449093
> *very very nice color.. i would just make sure it is base coat clear coat.. single stage metallic is a mother fucker
> *


I painted my moulding in single stage it was a piece of cake


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah but painting a whole car single stage metallic would look like shit all zebra striped and not to mention cant cutt and buff the single stage you will burn threw the flakes. only cut and buff a solid color.... 




and to check it will say base coat clear coat kit.. i would use the Urethane Base Coat / Clear Coat Car Paint Kits with 5-Star Clear 

its a little under 200 for everything if you want the paint to have flakes. if your just going to go with a solid color and your really tight on cash use the urethane single stage


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Apr 29 2011, 06:34 PM~20450350
> *yeah but painting a whole car single stage metallic would look like shit all zebra striped and not to mention cant cutt and buff the single stage you will burn threw the flakes. only cut and buff a solid color....
> and to check it will say base coat clear coat kit.. i would use the Urethane Base Coat / Clear Coat Car Paint Kits with 5-Star Clear
> 
> ...


ok sounds good so what do you think its not worth buying that paint


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

no ids a good decent paint for a good bargin.. im just saying if you want flake spend the extra hundred and get the base clear.. because metal flake in single stage is so hard to do and make it shiney.. either its dull and even or its shiny as fuck but all striped lol i would just get a solid color if your that tight on cash.. just a solid with no flake.. then you could always go back and add flake after if you ever wanted to


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Apr 30 2011, 03:45 PM~20454973
> *no ids a good decent paint for a good bargin.. im just saying if you want flake spend the extra hundred and get the base clear.. because metal flake in single stage is so hard to do and make it shiney.. either its dull and even or its shiny as fuck but all striped lol i would just get a solid color if your that tight on cash.. just a solid with no flake.. then you could always go back and add flake after if you ever wanted to
> *



but what if you clear coat it?


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jumper_@May 2 2011, 10:39 AM~20466556
> *but what if you clear coat it?
> *


?????


----------

